# Smokin' Magnetraction review



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah,I LOVE my mag trac board.

This is my second year riding a 07 Gnu Riders Choice.

Really great hold and tons of control through turns.I have the same style of riding that you do,and it works great for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i never got around to using mag traction but i hear its a must here in the tri-state with all our ice.

FYI the next years rider's choice is supposed to have banana tech.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

joeydzzl - you are correct. Next years GNU Rider's Choice has magnetraction and banana tech. If you are a lucky individual like myself who lives on the West Coast, you can go to Sports Chalet and pick it up a year early. For some reason GNU gave it to them this year. I picked mine up at the beginning of this season, and it is the best board I have ever ridden. Hands down!!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Mcrystal293 said:


> joeydzzl - you are correct. Next years GNU Rider's Choice has magnetraction and banana tech. If you are a lucky individual like myself who lives on the West Coast, you can go to Sports Chalet and pick it up a year early. For some reason GNU gave it to them this year. I picked mine up at the beginning of this season, and it is the best board I have ever ridden. Hands down!!


OMG. are the '09 skate bananas out at sports chalet?


----------

